# مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت



## FADY_TEMON (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*

مع شوية من التشويق عن الصورة ..الصورة دي فوتوغرافية ..نادرة مش موجودة مع حد أنا واثق من ده ..أسبكم بقي تمتعوا بجماله البارع ..    


*لحفظ الصورة كليك يمين و أختار save image as*







​


----------



## girgis2 (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*

*شكرااا عالصورة*

*ربنا يباركك*

*بس فوتوغرافية ازاي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*

*صوره نادره واول مره اشوفها
لكن فوتوغرافيه ازاي بقي
شكرا ليك فادي​*


----------



## فادى محب (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*

الرب يباكك صوره رائعه أقل كلمه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*

*جمييييييييل جداااااااا*
*ميرسي فادي*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*



girgis2 قال:


> *شكرااا عالصورة*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *بس فوتوغرافية ازاي*​



مش عارف اللي أدهاني قلي فوتوغرافية ..وأنا سدقته
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*



mikel coco قال:


> *صوره نادره واول مره اشوفها
> لكن فوتوغرافيه ازاي بقي
> شكرا ليك فادي​*



مش عارف يا كوكو ..هوا اللي أدهاني قلي كدا وأنا سدقته ..
بس عاوز أقلك أنه حكالي قصة وأنا مش سدقتها أوي  ..قلي أن كان في جماعة روحانين سمحلهم ربنا أنهم يصوره علي كاميرا قديمة جداً 

​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*



فادى محب قال:


> الرب يباكك صوره رائعه أقل كلمه



ميرسي يا فادي نورت الموضوع ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جمييييييييل جداااااااا*
> *ميرسي فادي*​



ميرسي يا روكا ...نورتي الموضع ..يارب تكون سبب بركة ليكي ..​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*

*صورة فعلا رااااااائعة*
*مرسي ليك فادي*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*

انت ابرع جمالا من بني البشر

ميرسي علي الصوره الرائعه
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> *صورة فعلا رااااااائعة*
> *مرسي ليك فادي*



ميرسي لمرورك يا ست الكل ..يارب نكون سبب بركة ليكي ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مفجأة للكل.. ..حقيقي مفجأة جامدة جداً ..صورة نادرة جداً جداً جداً لبابا يسوع فوتوغرافية واضح 100%  في الصورة ..ملامحه وشكله وعنيه ..أرجو التثبيت*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> انت ابرع جمالا من بني البشر
> 
> ميرسي علي الصوره الرائعه
> ​



ميرسي يا نوفا لمرورك ..نورتيني ..
​


----------

